# First-time Fattie in the works



## jjwdiver (Feb 17, 2010)

Been reading so much about fatties that I had to try on for myself. I wont be smoking it until Thursday (I'll update with qview), but was soo excited that I had to post something.

#1 is a wrapped with pepperoni, provalon cheese, some rub, a mix of Jimmy Dean and ground Turkey (to keep the wife happy). Inner layer is the JD/Turkey mix with a couple provalone and pepperoni, then laid on top of ground pork, more provalon and pepperoni, then wrapped in the wonder weave.






#2 is the remainder of the JD/Turkey mix, with more provalone, pepperoni, onions and pepperoncini greek salad peppers (from Italian beef the wife made the other day in the crock pot), sprinkled with flake parmesam and a bit of q-sauce and rub.


Used the Rolling Pin method with clear wrap - works SO MUCH better that wax paper!

Then I found out my freezer is specially built to hold fatties for a cool-down



Friends (guinea pigs) coming over for dinner Thursday - I'll update after they leave.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 17, 2010)

Everything looks like you and your guinea pigs are going to be in for some fine fattie magic to me. Everything looks great but I wanted to ask about that italian beef for the second one is there much fat in it. You don't want it to dry out. If theres not much fat in it you might want some bacon strips over it.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 17, 2010)

Those look like your on a great start, can't wait to see finished smoke


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 17, 2010)

The Jimmy Dean is the standard or "regular" mix, then mixed with the ground turkey. Guess I could wrap it in a cozy blanket of bacon to make it pretty.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 17, 2010)

mmmmmmm...........fatties


mmmmmmmmmm.........donuts

Can't wait for the last of the QView


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 18, 2010)

couldn't wait - threw them fatties in the smoker and they are feeling the heat.  Poor neighbors, they will have to eat re-heated fatties tomorrow.  So SAD!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 18, 2010)

You are going to love the fatty!


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks like a nice fattie 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Best way to cancel out the non-manliness of something like ground turkey is to man it up and wrap it in bacon!


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 18, 2010)

OK, so I jumped the gun but tomorrow's guests will never know.  Here are the 2 fatties:  Both pulled at 165 internal, smoked at 240, pulled the naked one about 1 1/2 hours before the true fatty.









I know...what do they look like inside?  Well my friends, in the ratings game that is what they call "A Teaser"

see ya tomorrow night!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 18, 2010)

Those both look great - nice Qview - looking forward to the shots of them cut open


----------



## treegje (Feb 18, 2010)

Yummy looking' eats


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful looking fattie!


----------



## newflame (Feb 18, 2010)

soooo hungry, nothing to eat...i need to quit looking at this forum during work :(  great lookin fatties though!


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 18, 2010)

Kind comment everyone, thanks!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 18, 2010)

They Look Great....


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Man....I licked the screen on that last q-view!
Great job.


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 19, 2010)

OK, so no more screen licking!  Recap: the real fatty with ground pork on the outside (just under the bacon) along with pepperoni, provelone cheese, a mix of Jimmy Dean regular with ground turkey, more pepperoni and provelone...some rub and away we go.  The naked one was just the Jimmy Dean and ground turkey mic, with pepperoni and provelone, some onions and pepperoncini peppers, some flake parmesan then rolled and smoked.

Here are the end results - 6 adults and only grease left on the plate!  YUM!!!







The provelone all but vanished, but the taste was still there. Soooo good.  The bacon wrapped one had a really good smoked pork taste with the rub and bacon, while the inside with the pepperoni and the JD mix gave it a slight bite.  Same type of bite with the smaller on, with a sweetness from the onions and pepperoncini peppers in it.  Both real good and like I said above, it was all eaten up!  We also had salad, veggie mix and offered the guests a choice of Stubbs sauce and batch of "Jeff's" that I made.  Both were used!  Can't forget the tasty Syrah, which really went well with the fatties.

Not bad for the first try. Seemed real easy and the results were good. Can't wait to see whats next!  Wife already trying to figure out what to create.

Thanks all for your comments, I really appreciated them.

John


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 19, 2010)

Very nice and good q-view


----------



## benjaminr (Feb 21, 2010)

Droolin! That looks amazing.


----------



## morkdach (Feb 21, 2010)

great job on first fatty thanks for the qview


----------



## rdknb (Feb 21, 2010)

very well done. looked yummy


----------

